# Valhalla 38mm RDA



## JVR1987 (25/9/20)

Hi all.

Recently purchased the above setup. What would you suggest would be the correct coils to use and setup. Trying to get to around .7ohms on build.

Kind regards


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/9/20)

I would have thought that this monster would be a low resistance high wattage RDA. It is designed to be a cloud chucker of note.
IMO using a 0.7 ohm build would be like wishing that Charlize Theron was your sister.

Good luck with it. It could be a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (25/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would have thought that this monster would be a low resistance high wattage RDA. It is designed to be a cloud chucker of note.
> IMO using a 0.7 ohm build would be like wishing that Charlize Theron was your sister.
> 
> Good luck with it. It could be a lot of fun.
> ...


The HOG is a 4 battery mech mod so I can only assume it runs 2 batteries in parallel and 2 sets of 2 in series so an output of 8.4v. (This is only an assumption and I haven’t researched the mod).

I suspect it’s like running a noisy cricket v1 where 0.7 ohms or above was preferable to not melt your face off and there aren’t really many mods that can take that atty comfortable.

@JurgensSt dont you have one of these atties?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/9/20)

Christos said:


> The HOG is a 4 battery mech mod so I can only assume it runs 2 batteries in parallel and 2 sets of 2 in series so an output of 8.4v. (This is only an assumption and I haven’t researched the mod).
> 
> I suspect it’s like running a noisy cricket v1 where 0.7 ohms or above was preferable to not melt your face off and there aren’t really many mods that can take that atty comfortable.
> 
> @JurgensSt dont you have one of these atties?



I have the V3 with the Asgard 30mm in mine. I have a coil maker making me coils that ohms out at 0.45 - 0.50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/9/20)

Christos said:


> The HOG is a 4 battery mech mod so I can only assume it runs 2 batteries in parallel and 2 sets of 2 in series so an output of 8.4v. (This is only an assumption and I haven’t researched the mod).
> 
> I suspect it’s like running a noisy cricket v1 where 0.7 ohms or above was preferable to not melt your face off and there aren’t really many mods that can take that atty comfortable.
> 
> @JurgensSt dont you have one of these atties?




I don't think that the thread author has a HOG. I just found a pic of the Valhalla on a HOG and to me it nicely demonstrated the physical size of the RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (25/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I don't think that the thread author has a HOG. I just found a pic of the Valhalla on a HOG and to me it nicely demonstrated the physical size of the RDA.


understandable. I just assume everyone would run it on a HOG because of its size and it’s one of the few mods available to house 38mm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would have thought that this monster would be a low resistance high wattage RDA. It is designed to be a cloud chucker of note.
> IMO using a 0.7 ohm build would be like wishing that Charlize Theron was your sister.
> 
> Good luck with it. It could be a lot of fun.
> ...


you probably mean your sister friend, but whatever swings your boat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JVR1987 (25/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I don't think that the thread author has a HOG. I just found a pic of the Valhalla on a HOG and to me it nicely demonstrated the physical size of the RDA.


You are correct. I have the Rule breaker from VC which is 3x 21700 batteries at about 12V. So yeah it wil probably blow my face off at low ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/9/20)

JVR1987 said:


> You are correct. I have the Rule breaker from VC which is 3x 21700 batteries at about 12V. So yeah it wil probably blow my face off at low ohms.




Wow. I had no idea such a mod existed. You are far braver than I am. Now I understand the low ohms. 

I was scared of the RDA but I would be terrified of the mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wow. I had no idea such a mod existed. You are far braver than I am. Now I understand the low ohms.
> 
> I was scared of the RDA but I would be terrified of the mod.


Yeah twice there as been one up for sale at a good price on ebay and both times almost pulled the trigger but then decided i actually quite like living!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

_Now we know why it is named as such. Get it wrong and it will feel like the Hammer of God in your face.

Now, onto the warnings. The HOG is one of the most powerful vaping devices out, and must be used safely. At all times be sure that:_


_Your batteries are free of any damage and tearing in the wrap_
_Your batteries are suitable for use with the mod, and inserted the correct way inside the mod as per the internal markings_
_You are NOT using a non-rebuildable device on top (this includes subohm tanks with pre-built coils and the like)_
_The build you have placed in your atomiser is suitable (we recommend builds absolutely no lower then 0.4ohm)_
_Your atomisers positive 510 pin can be adjusted to make proper contact without the negative of the pin touching the firing pin in the mod_
_You are fully aware of Ohm's Law and its effect on your device and build_

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

People can vape what they like and buy what they like so if this atty makes someone happy that's great. I like some atties around the 30mm size especially the Steam Crave RDTA's but not the titan (just too big) but once approaching 40mm i do ask myself what benefit can this monstrosity possibly have and just can't think of a single thing! But each to their own.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/9/20)

Stranger said:


> _Now we know why it is named as such. Get it wrong and it will feel like the Hammer of God in your face.
> 
> Now, onto the warnings. The HOG is one of the most powerful vaping devices out, and must be used safely. At all times be sure that:_
> 
> ...


Is it obligatory for when a manufacturer lists warnings or specs to at least make one factual mistake! Sure we know what is meant but since when does a 510 pin have a negative section!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

Well spotted, I understood what they are saying, but you are right, that could easily be misunderstood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/9/20)

your best bet would be to buy an rda with a series deck. Axial rda
to give you an idea of what coils would work is 3.5ID 2x28g fused clapton with 15 wraps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JVR1987 (25/9/20)

With some stock 24 round wire managed to get to 0.8ohms and vapes like a charm. Apply ohms law and you all will live.

If someone has some experience with the setup and a specific wire that works well, please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/20)

JVR1987 said:


> With some stock 24 round wire managed to get to 0.8ohms and vapes like a charm. Apply ohms law and you all will live.
> 
> If someone has some experience with the setup and a specific wire that works well, please let me know.


Just bulk up your coils. Bulkeir coils takes a lot more to heat up whether it has low ohms or not.
Instead of having a Clapton with 38decor wire try using 26g decor and 24g cores

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Just bulk up your coils. Bulkeir coils takes a lot more to heat up whether it has low ohms or not.
> Instead of having a Clapton with 38decor wire try using 26g decor and 24g cores


Bulkier coils also stays hotter for longer so just bare that in mind. Have enough juice in there or it will burn through your wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

